# PFS - First Blood



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I was enjoying an afternoon of plinking in the country when I heard a buzzing that sounded like a big bug. I quickly turned and saw the ugly flying beast land on a tall weed. Only one of use was coming out of this alive. I had to act fast before he attacked! I grabbed my bamboo PFS and a handful of 3/8" lead balls. From 4 yards the 5/8" Tex bands launched a ball but it was a close miss. The second ball was also a close miss. The third shot smashed the bug in the body and he fell to the ground twitching. I carefully approached him to ensure a humane kill. I was safe at last to enjoy a bit more plinking.

Bamboo Pickle Fork Shooter
5/8" Tex bands (.030 thick)
Flatband - Gary Miller formed pouch
3/8" cast lead balls

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

lol nice shot


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Attack of the killer locust, good shot Northner, thank God you got out alive. PF rules. Dgui would have shot it on the fly.








Philly


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

You get several dozen locust you can fry them up, as they are highly edible.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Nico said:


> You get several dozen locust you can fry them up, as they are highly edible.


Excellent Point Nico, I think I'm up for some Right Now!!!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

They sell them in fried from motorbike powered glass partitioned carts separating grasshoppers, scorpions, and grubs in Thailand. You can buy 'em by the bagful for 10 baht.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Good shot Northener! Thank God you're still alive...LOL


----------



## Howard (Aug 9, 2010)

You should think about writing a survival book. I would read it! Nice Story bro


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That wood looks great! nice PFS!


----------



## Bad Company (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice shot! I like the slingshot


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Good shot! No telling how many women and children lives you saved by killing that monster!

My wife would have droped grave yard dead if that came at her!


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Double post


----------

